Ask HN: What do you want to learn in 2018? - febin
======
anatoly
Deep learning.

In fact, I want to start the year with a MOOC or a video course on deep
learning. I went over the current offerings, and am hesitating between Andrew
Ng's new Deep Learning course at Coursera in 5 parts, and self-studying
through the cs231n Stanford course (it has all the videos, assignments etc.
posted). Can anyone help me decide between the two, or offer something else?
I'm looking for mathematical understanding as well as hands-on experience, and
am not afraid of math.

~~~
mandliya
From my personal experience I would recommend Andrew NG's courses. (I am on
the second one right now). I have done fast.ai's first course which is low on
math and more practical (you directly jump to coding, and then try to make
some sense of things.) CS231n is definitely a great option, however I chose
coursera because I needed deadlines/reminders of Coursera to keep me motivated
and finish something. If you are looking for more options, there are lot more
courses listed here in Machine Learning category :
[https://github.com/prakhar1989/awesome-
courses](https://github.com/prakhar1989/awesome-courses) however I don't know
if someone has reviewed them.

------
roessland
More Japanese (going for N3 in December) . Android game programming (iOS is
apparently more profitable, but Java aligns better with my day job and lack of
Apple devices). Possibly some deep learning.

~~~
mattchamb
After learning casually for over 3 years, I'm going to finally give the JLPT a
try. I actually did a practice N4 test and the grammar was easy, but vocab is
what really held me back

~~~
stealthcat
In advanced levels, grammar and lots of homophones are what holding me back.

------
dasmoth
What I _want to_ learn: thinking in array languages. Have been curious about
them for a while, but over the holidays went through Advent of Code in K/Q.
Without much prior knowledge, some of my solutions ended up distinctly
awkward, but for some problems the solutions just fell out. Reasonably sure
that the fraction of "just falls out" will increase substantially given a some
more practice...

What I probably _should_ learn: how to sell. Increasingly clear that it's
something I'm going to need in the next few years whichever path I take.
Something that leaves me pretty nervous though (and some of the obvious ways
to try stuff out, like monetising side projects, may be awkward in the context
of $day_job).

------
SirLJ
To learn more about my local river, as I plan to do quite a lot of fishing
every day in the spring...

------
iDemonix
Vue 2. I love Laravel, I suck at front end. I'm working on a monitoring app at
the moment that could really benefit from live updates to the display, usually
I'd use jQuery and timers, but I'd like to try something more modern.

------
AlexAmee
Every now and then there is this dude who posts regularly about algorithm
trading. I guess I'll try that in 2018. I don't expect to make profit right
away, not even till 2020.

~~~
senatorobama
His account? I'm interesting in algo trading cryptos.

~~~
AlexAmee
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=SirLJ](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=SirLJ)

~~~
senatorobama
Something seems off about this guy!

~~~
AlexAmee
Why ?

~~~
IpV8
Look at his submissions. He posts almost every day and their always one of
about 3 major news outlets. I'd have to say I agree that that seems
unrealistic for someone with honest motives.

~~~
AlexAmee
I still don't understand what's so unrealistic about it.

------
ha-shine
Machine Learning and Ethereum dapps. I will be taking machine learning
electives at school and my employer is looking for ways to make use of
blockchains, so I got those going for me :)

------
matchmike1313
1) React Native

2) Some Japanese for a trip next year

3) Better meditation practices

4) General and technical knowledge via my goal of listening to 25 audiobooks
next year

------
claudiulodro
Furniture eCommerce. How do people buy furniture online without physically
trying the furniture? How do you ship furniture across the country? What are
the niches in the space?

Pure software on its own can't do much. Gotta learn about the real world.

------
jetti
More Elixir. I would love to be writing Elixir full time by end of 2018.

Xamarin Forms, seems about time to start working on mobile. I have an idea and
started the elixir server part of it but will start on the Xamarin Forms part
soon.

React or Angular. I started learning Angular 1.x right before 2 came out but
never actually kept up with it or moved to 2.

Embedded development. I have an R Pi that I want to use Nerves with but I
would also like to get non embedded linux hardware too

------
FlopV
Learn how to use XLM in an application.

Learn spanish.

Learn to free dive to 150 feet.

------
LewYard
Learn to speak the way Jony Ive speaks when he says:

> One of my memories at Apple would be less the actual products that we
> developed, but the way that we developed them. I think that's been something
> that I, everyday, feel grateful for.

[https://youtu.be/ef69BUlge-A?t=1m9s](https://youtu.be/ef69BUlge-A?t=1m9s)

------
acoye
• Write a blockchain in swift

• Learn to write Ethereum dapps

• Tinker with modern GPUs on my QuadG5 under Linux.

------
naikus
Lucid dreaming and meditation (Intensify practice), Sketching, Japanese

------
IpV8
More woodworking skills. R Pi architectures in the context of IoT.

------
connorelsea
ReasonML, more functional programming, more parsing techniques/algs

------
maz1b
Ruby, Rails, Javascript (so I can enhance the rails apps)

At least so I can ship things confidently. If anyone has any suggestions,
would love to hear them!

~~~
andrei_says_
For Ruby I can’t recommend [https://github.com/JoshCheek/ruby-
kickstart](https://github.com/JoshCheek/ruby-kickstart) high enough.

It’s a series of problems with tests and solutions. The problems will take you
through a set of interesting CS problems which you’ll be solving using
features of the language.

It’s addictively fun and will help you understand ruby before you dive into
rails.

Also, you may find it useful to play with Sinatra a bit before diving into
rails.

------
senatorobama
Hindi.

------
mfalcon
Investing, Natural Language Generation and painting (abstract style).

------
ohmygeek
Surprised that nobody mentioned Kotlin!

------
migueh
Deep understanding of Swift Lang

------
wbsinger
Robototechnics

------
likeclockwork
OpenCL and Vulkan.

------
senatorobama
Swimming

------
koolba
Lisp.

------
elyrly
oscp

